# Issue with Jails, VIMAGE, and VLANs



## wkatsak (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello,
I am having a very frustrating issue with VIMAGE jails using VLANs on 10.1-RELEASE.

If I set up my jails using a regular ethernet interface (em0), a bridge, and epairs, everything works beautifully. All networking works as expected.

However, if I try to do the exact same thing using a VLAN interface, everything ALMOST works, except for one thing:

*I cannot communicate between the host and the jail.*

I can ping in both directions, but nothing else. No TCP traffic seems to pass. To make it weirder, the jail can communicate perfectly with other machines on the VLAN, so the bridge itself seems to be (partially) working.

I've checked routing tables, firewalls, everything. Nothing seems to make sense, except that something is broken either inside the bridge or the VIMAGE code. Again, if I keep the config exactly the same, but use em0 instead of em0.100, everything works.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

-Bill


--------------------------------------------------
Here is the offending bridge config:


```
bridge1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 02:f1:2d:eb:f9:01
    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
    id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
    maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
    root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
    member: epair5a flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 13 priority 128 path cost 2000
    member: epair4a flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 12 priority 128 path cost 2000
    member: em0.100 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 4 priority 128 path cost 20000
```


----------

